# Parastomal Hernia



## Christine38 (Sep 11, 2008)

When coding a Parastomal Hernia/abdominal .......49560?


----------



## heathermc (Sep 11, 2008)

we use code 44346 with a dx of 569.69


----------



## mmelcam (Sep 12, 2008)

You can only use 44346 if there is a revision done to the colostomy. If there is no revision done, I would use 49560.


----------

